# Today `roxterm` cannot start once !



## sw2wolf (Jun 16, 2010)

Ordinarily the roxterm is started automatically when entering freebsd.

```
>cat .config/openbox/autostart.sh | grep -i roxterm
/usr/local/bin/roxterm &
```

Today the roxterm cannot start. And i still cannot start it using openbox menu too.

```
>cat .config/openbox/menu.xml | grep -i roxterm
  <item label="roxterm">
    	<command>/usr/local/bin/roxterm</command>
```

Strange problem i never encountered before.   I have to reboot the box and the problem disappear !

Sincerely!


----------



## nekoexmachina (Jun 16, 2010)

> Strange problem i never encountered before


Have you tried starting it in other terminal to see the output?
If no - i doubt anyone can give you any help on this topic, e.g. not enough information about the problem.


----------

